# 2018 fee schedule for medicare



## MGOULD (Jan 2, 2018)

Good Morning.   Does anyone know when the 2018 Medicare Fee Schedule will be published?  Thank you...MGould


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Jan 2, 2018)

*Medicare Fee Schedule*

I believe it is available now. I just checked on Noridian and there is a 2018 section. Hope this helps
https://med.noridianmedicare.com/web/jfb/fees-news/fee-schedules/mpfs


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 2, 2018)

There is usually a delay in Medicare Physician Fee Schedule Lookup Tool but most MAC websites should have the locally adjusted fee schedules available on their individual sites.


----------



## wajid4793 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Drug Code Fees*

I wanted to know how is the fee calculated for drug codes (HCPCS J-codes); both with medicare allowed published amount and the codes with $0 as medicare allowed fee.

I code for a hospital group and even they are unsure about the fee calculation for drugs.  Please help me out.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Mar 10, 2018)

106% of the average wholesale price (AWP).  It's published in a separate fee schedule.

Some are individual carrier priced.  Some are $0 because they aren't covered.


----------

